# Live steam feed Pump 1:22,5



## Florian (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Guys

I am going to present you my latest piece of work:
I always wanted to make a steam driven pump for 1:22,5 / Lgb Scale. 

My first attempt was this kind of valve (here without the pistons):







Then i turned the cylinder: 











Then the control block became its steam ports:






This is a special tool i've produced to make the curve on the control block. It directly fits into the spindle of my watchmakers lathe.






Then i soldered these two parts together.






A view with all the parts separately:






The Piston is made of tho parts; this, because i needed the thread to go to the ground of the big hole in the cylinder.






This is my special tool for honing the cylinder bore. I used a lot of oil and some red polishing compound from dremel. 
(Works quite well but still needs to get polished with a felt)





Next step:
















Again, an exploded view of all the parts:






This is the piston rod with packing screw, waterpump-piston and control rod






Now, the pump's almost finished, just some details left:

























Here you can see the water cylinder and its top.






It first didn't work very well with pumping water; i was just too careful when making the valve seat. 
But now it works quite well; if the steam cylinder gets 3 bars of air pressure, it can create 4 bar water-pressure. 

The total height of this pump is 58 mm, 

Then the steam cylinder has:
8mm bore
8mm stroke

The water cylinder has:
4mm bore
(8mm stroke)

And i also have a video on Youtube: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHdngVRW9YI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHdngVRW9YI[/ame]

Finally two pictures so you can imagine how small it actually is:







Here you can see it near the air pump of my lgb-mogul: 





Florian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice work Florian! Thanks for sharing... I like to see things like that.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! That is small! Great job!

Wes


----------



## ksouers (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! That is tiny! Great work.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 27, 2008)

Powder keg  said:
			
		

> Wow! That is small! Great job!



Says it all ;D ................. very nice work

CC


----------



## tel (Jul 27, 2008)

A real work of art!


----------



## Florian (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments  8)

I will of course write again, when it works on steam the first time. But before I will have to make an oiler (displacement oiler) and also an air chamber. 

Florian


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice!

Looks great on that loco.

Best,

BW


----------



## rake60 (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful work Florian!

Rick


----------

